

Ask PG: HN not functioning very well today? - swombat

HN has had all sorts of issues over the last 24 hours. Things not loading... comments not being posted. Requests just disappearing...<p>Anything we can do to help? Maybe post a load of Erlang articles again?
======
pg
There's just a lot of traffic today for some reason. No more Erlang, please.

~~~
sayrer
There would be a lot less traffic if news.yc dealt in http caching headers.
This has been mentioned a bunch of times, so maybe you don't care, or maybe
it's not clear how much it really does save.

~~~
pg
Serving pages is not the bottleneck at the moment. The biggest bottlenecks are
(a) garbage collection, once lazy loading has loaded 800k items into memory,
and (b) that some requests, notably voting, are very expensive. I just have to
rewrite some code.

